# Freestyle / All Mountain Boots



## slawed (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I understand that the best way to find a boot is to try them on. I am planning to do this however would like to understand a few different boots so I can do my research before heading to the store and to get comments from people who have tried such boots.

I generally ride freestyle and park with some all mountain thrown in and prefer a softer flexing boot. I currently have a pair of Burton Freestyle's which are great however 3 seasons of heavy use require me to upgrade.

Could I have some recommendations on different boots that are on the softer or even medium side which would suit. I am not fussed if they're laces or BOA but would prefer if they were known to last and if possible, have an articulating cuff.

I've been taking a look at the DC Park's, Burton Ambush, and DC Scout's however I don't know how well the single BOA system will go at holding in my heel which I will find out when trying these on. Has anybody got any feedback or thoughts on these boots?

Any information that could be supplied or recommendations on boots to check out would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

DC Park are buttery boots, but you can still get around the mountain. Just be aware that the half liner feels a lot different than most boots. It is very shoe like. It kind of replicates the feel of a skate shoe.

I am wearing 32 TM-2's now and I love them. Regular, full boot liner, medium flexing freestyle. The lacing system is very smart, too. Once you tighten the toebox laces, the lace runs through two harnesses which tighten this band to hold your heel back and down into the heel pocket.

I can charge jumps much more easily than I could with the Parks, especially now that the run-ins are starting to become rutted due to corn conditions. I prefer regular laces, but second to that I would go dual zone BOA.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

How much do you weigh?

Medium flex for one person could be ultra stiff for a lightweight...

Try the Salomon Synapse or Pledge. The Synapse feels like a basketball shoe, most comfortable boot I have ever put on, but fairly stiff and you will love it. Pledge is the same, a little softer, and both have an articulating cuff.

Also check out the Northwave Caliber. After trying the T-Track system, I will never buy another Boa boot again - that's how impressed I was with those. The Calibers also have a built in heel lock system that is brilliant.


----------

